
Ask HN: Great parenting apps? - jkkorn
Any HN parents know of an app that helps my kid learn and let&#x27;s me keep track of his progress?<p>Open for other app suggestions as well :)
======
benologist
Great parenting + delegating learning to an app sound like competing
objectives.

~~~
jkkorn
meant something closer to: Apps that will help me in being an even better
parent. Maybe something that my toddler can play with that will help develop
certain areas of the brain.

Not delegating parenting to the app hehehe

~~~
benologist
Generally the apps mine wants to use (about to be 5) are youtube videos of
toys and playing games. When my daughter was a little younger she liked this
one a lot, it's shape identification, words etc. A company called Toca Boca
and another called Dr Panda make nice toddler game apps too:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/i-see-ewe-preschooler-
word/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/i-see-ewe-preschooler-
word/id298640012?mt=8)

I don't have much faith in the (esp. autonomous) educational value of any of
these apps, but we have gotten pretty good results learning how to sit at the
kitchen table and do kindergarten homework, activities, board games etc.

